# Revell Thermopylae



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Thats going to be nice.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Added the deck furniture.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

hmmm those are rather massive railings ?!?


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yep!The shrouds and ratlines get attached to them.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Replaced the plastic jibboom with brass tubing and reinforced the dolphin striker and catheads with an old airbrush needle to prevent deformation when the rigging is added.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Smart move with the brass. For some of the bigger mast parts that come in two halves, you can put some rod or tube inside to keep them true, too.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yes!a wise precaution


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Installed the anchor chain and anchors.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

I put a brass tube inside the plastic mast halves and replaced the upper mast with another tube.Relocated the shroud and ratline chains which necessitates me tying my own ratlines as the kit supplied plastic ratlines are now too short. Its ok.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

You are making good progress on her. I need to get back to building a plastic sailing ship kit again... I built a few some 40 years ago when I was a kid. In the 80s I built the Revell CSS Alabama...


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

The Alabama is considered a classic and goes for big bucks on Ebay!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Shes been reissued fairly often in recent years though. When they first reissued teh Alabama in the 80s it was quite a surprise.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Laced on some sails.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

I finished putting the sails on the foremast.Next up;I will rig the bowsprit,jibboom and dolphin striker with both rope and chains.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Began constructing the main mast and used the plastic yard mounts on the brass tube.


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

djnick66 said:


> You are making good progress on her. I need to get back to building a plastic sailing ship kit again... I built a few some 40 years ago when I was a kid. In the 80s I built the Revell CSS Alabama...


I bought the Thermopylae and the USS Constitution back in the 1980s as my "retirement project." They're still waiting for me to retire! But I've also bought so many more models since I'll have to live to 200 to build them all.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

I want to build the big Connie too before I kick the bucket!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Rear view;


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Nearly done !


----------



## Rainfollower (Oct 6, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## hwmccullough (Jul 15, 2010)

And I thought biplanes were hard to rig...

SandMan


----------

